# Moving to Castelldefels



## swissfi (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello,

We hope to move to Castelldefels this summer and hope to get a school place at BSB, can anyone give me information on nice places to live in the area please and also what it is like for teenagers in the area. 

Thank you!


----------



## FrankensteinsBride (Dec 26, 2016)

We are hoping to move to Castelldefels as well, this spring. I've got 2 teens (15 & 19) and am wondering the same thing. The proximity to the international schools in the area makes me think it would probably be a good area, but I'd love to hear others' opinions.


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, Did you make the move to Castelldefels? I'll be relocating there in June with my Husband and, just turned, 16 year old son. He will be starting at BSB in September to do his IB. How are you finding living there? Have you all found it easy to settle?
Thanks for any info you can give!


----------

